# Lovely Pigeon Found in Somerville, MA (Band # in thread)



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

On Friday 6/21 I found a pigeon on my window sill begging to be let in- climbing the screen, pecking, etc. I figured it was in some distress, so I let it onto the inner sill and offered food and water. Luckily I am more or less addicted to popcorn, so I have plenty of that to feed it along with rice and lentils. It has been eating and drinking regularly and does not seem to be injured; it leaves a few times each day (to explore?), but always comes back. Here is a photo.

I have tried contacting the NPA through several means to no avail. The band number is as follows:

*NPA 8 12 BH 3898*

It is a bit too skittish to come in and we will be having nasty weather later so I would love some advice about how to get it used to handling so I can put it in a makeshift coop. If you have any additional information about this type of pigeon, I'd love to know.

Thanks all!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for caring about this little one. Unfortunately, most people that race don't want the bird back if it can't make it on its own. Some do......but most don't 
For the time being, it would be best to contain him. A 'single' bird is at risk for predators (hawks, cats, etc). They are 'loft' raised (domestic) and don't do well looking for food in the wild.......as you can see. That's why he came to your window. They depend on humans.
Have you tried just opening the window and setting the food and water inside?....they usually just walk in! Once inside, you can keep him in a bird cage, large dog crate or carrier.


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Got a reply from the NPA this morning claiming there's 'no information' connecting her to an owner. Looks like she's orphaned. This makes me so angry!

I've been feeding and watering her (I think it's a her!) since Friday, and gave her a cubby to hang out in by the window. Unfortunately, being on the top floor of an apartment without a balcony, we do not have an ideal set-up for a coop. Our apartment is also a no-pets one. 

She seems to be okay with the cubby. I put the food in it so she knows to go in there, and she sits in front of it and coos quietly... any idea what that means?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, not sure, but my guess is that it's a 'Roller' pigeon, not a Homer (racing).
http://www.ehow.com/info_11369420_roller-pigeons.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birmingham_Roller


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> Also, not sure, but my guess is that it's a 'Roller' pigeon, not a Homer (racing).
> http://www.ehow.com/info_11369420_roller-pigeons.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birmingham_Roller


What makes you think it's a roller rather than a homer? Just curious.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

lisa_t said:


> Got a reply from the NPA this morning claiming there's 'no information' connecting her to an owner. Looks like she's orphaned. This makes me so angry!
> 
> I've been feeding and watering her (I think it's a her!) since Friday, and gave her a cubby to hang out in by the window. Unfortunately, being on the top floor of an apartment without a balcony, we do not have an ideal set-up for a coop. Our apartment is also a no-pets one.
> 
> She seems to be okay with the cubby. I put the food in it so she knows to go in there, and she sits in front of it and coos quietly... any idea what that means?


We have many members here, and quite a few in Mass. Any way you could contain her and put her up for adoption here?
The sitting down and cooing.........she is lonely and calling out.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

lisa_t said:


> What makes you think it's a roller rather than a homer? Just curious.


Homers don't have such a rounded forehead, their head a more streamlined.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homing_pigeon
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-VSUCCr7EUGo/Tfu4tyZleJI/AAAAAAAACow/OI9HIghW1Lo/s1600/Homing+pigeon+2.jpg
Longer, sleeker head and beak


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a Burmingham Roller
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rY7HiV-yK...FDn97x0/s1600/Birmingham+Roller+Pigeon+72.jpg


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> We have many members here, and quite a few in Mass. Any way you could contain her and put her up for adoption here?
> The sitting down and cooing.........she is lonely and calling out.


Agh, that wrenches my heart! 

I can certainly put her up for adoption here. How do I do so?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Once you get her contained, let us know. Others will be along.


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> Once you get her contained, let us know. Others will be along.


She is more or less contained. She leaves for about a half hour 2 or 3 times a day, likely to sit on the roof (I don't have roof access) but she's always just sitting on the sill near the food and water.


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are some more photos of her: one, and two.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I think she's a roller as well. She looks like my Krikky - a roller with the same grizzle colour.

She is so cute! I'm hoping you'd keep her. Or that someone will adopt her soon.

It is cruel to raise pigeons, put a band on them, and then refuse to take them back when they're lost in the wild. Some people are horribly irresponsible - but hey, what goes around will surely comes back around! Just they wait!

Thank you for caring and providing food, water and shelter for the pigeon. We need more people like you! Do keep us posted!


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> I think she's a roller as well. She looks like my Krikky - a roller with the same grizzle colour.
> 
> She is so cute! I'm hoping you'd keep her. Or that someone will adopt her soon.
> 
> ...


Aw, the more I learn about my little guest the more I find myself attached to her  which stinks because I am definitely not allowed to keep her at the apartment. My boyfriend has started calling her Francine. It's true what they say: "don't name it– you'll just get attached!"

I agree about the irresponsibility of some owners. This has just broken my heart and since beginning the search for her owner I have come across many more similar situations. Argh!  I wish there could be some way to have authorities fine neglectful owners.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmm. Does your boyfriend have some place they can keep pets?? Also, are caged birds in the list of banned pets at your place? You know....finches, parakeets......maybe a "dove"........ they are not destructive so may be allowed. You sound like a great potential owner........not to be devil's advocate.........


----------



## lisa_t (Jun 24, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Hmmm. Does your boyfriend have some place they can keep pets?? Also, are caged birds in the list of banned pets at your place? You know....finches, parakeets......maybe a "dove"........ they are not destructive so may be allowed. You sound like a great potential owner........not to be devil's advocate.........


Well we live together and his family is from out of state. My family is in-state, but one parent has a few feisty cats and the other one would love to take her if he didn't already have two cats of his own plus two turtles to look after. It's a shame, as my father's house would be the absolute perfect place!

I think I've found a good person to take her, though. Positive thoughts!


----------

